# 1998 Nissan 9.9hp Model 9.9B wont fire up..



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

My fishing buddy has an electric start Nissan 9.9hp that had the throttle set screw removed so it would be a 15hp ( so he says this is how they convert this motor) the problem is one day he was out on the lake and he pulled into a cove and the motor would not start after that. 

He has tried the following.
Replaced kill switch
Replaced the stator
Tried a known good power pack
Tried another coil
New spark plug and wires.

Any thoughts or ideas why this will not fire?


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

Bad Gas maybe?


----------



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

It had fresh gas in it when it died...
We think there might be a short in a wire somewhere but we havent looked yet..
I soldered the wires to the new stator and covered them with heat resistant epoxy , just like the original and I checked it with a meter and i got continuity through it, so I know my solder job was good..

Got any other thoughts?


Thanks..


----------



## xmytruck (May 22, 2008)

Could be a fuel delivery issue, check the fuel lines the check the primer bulb and the fuel filter. Is the motor attempting to start?


----------



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

The motor will turn over fine when cranking, but not fire.. He took the sparkplug out and there is no spark when firing the motor.. I thought it was a power pack, but he tried a known good pack and it didnt resolve the issue.


----------



## xmytruck (May 22, 2008)

flywheel intact? and does the boat have an alternator?


----------



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

I will have to ask my friend tonight.. I think the fly wheel is intact, not sure on the alternator.
I'll get the exact model number off of it as well.. I will try to get more detailed info. Its been a few weeks since I was in his garage, tinkering with it..


----------



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

I got lucky, he was home when I called just now.. He says the motor doesnt have a alternator and the fly wheel is OK.. He took the plug out and put it in his lawn mower just to see if it would spark and it sparked up good. 

The model is a 1998 Nissan 9.9B if that helps.. I cant find a service manual online anywhere...


----------



## Mossy535 (May 23, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> My fishing buddy has an electric start Nissan 9.9hp that had the throttle set screw removed so it would be a 15hp ( so he says this is how they convert this motor) ...



I'd trying removing some more parts. If removing a simple set screw can increase power by 50%, I'd try disconnecting the battery to see if that didn't improve the spark! :roll: 

Sorry, and no offense intended, but I just couldn't resist!  

Seriously, look at post #4 and #5 in this thread:

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=156233

They say to increase HP on the 9.9 the throttle cam underneath the coil plate must be replaced.

Let's see, replacing something that's mounted underneath the coil plate... Could it be that something was accidentally dislodged/broken/mucked up as regards the coil? That would definitely prevent the 12V from becoming 35,000+ V and being able to jump the gap.

Just a suggestion, and good luck getting things back in tip top shape! 

Mark


----------



## cyberflexx (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information from Iboats.. 

Maybe that is what he was talking about having done to the motor to make it a 15hp.. All I know is that motor will scoot a Caroline Skiff with 2 men and gear and a pretty good speed.

This boat/motor was originally my father in laws, he sold it to a friend. He past away last May so I dont have anyone to really ask about the motor or what was done to it, i'm just going from memory of whe my father in law owned it and told me many years ago... I am looking to trade one of my boats for this one but we need the motor running 1st. I'll ask my friend to see if there is anything loose in there.
Thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 6, 2008)

We figured out it was the power pack. The power pack he had tried was faulty, so he is getting a replacement.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> We figured out it was the power pack. The power pack he had tried was faulty, so he is getting a replacement.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!




Awesome - nothing better then fixing a problem - well actually there are lots of things better but even worse is not fixing a problem

Anyway - go fishing!


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2008)

Another thing to check is to make sure the plug wires are not very close to a metal part of the motor to where it can interfere with the spark delivery. It can be grounding somewhere along the wire and you not know it. New plug wires can ground out around the boots on them if the wire is pulled out of the boot too far. You dont even have to see the clips or wires for that to happen.


----------

